

Ask HN: Is there a site similar to HN for brick and mortar entrepreneurs? - moonsu

I love reading HN articles but a lot of the tech startup stories are not directly applicable to me. Does anybody know of any similar sites that are geared toward entrepreneurs working on starting a business with a physical presence?
======
JustTim
One question: Do you think HN is the best forum to seek the answer as this is
mostly a tech oriented site?

Not that I have a better suggestion where to post the question.

I too focus on physical businesses. I read HN for ideas to make those
businesses more effective through applying technology, but like you would love
to find a similar site aimed more at physical businesses.

I feel every physical business can outperform their counter parts through use
of innovative technology.

For example, recently one of our delivery trucks was misbehaving. I took it to
this mechanic shop, a really old school type place, with just the shop owner
and his two helpers. Pretty much as low tech as you can get.

The shop owner, who was in his seventies, was trying to diagnose the problem.
It was something he had never seen before and the symptoms were not listed in
any of the truck manufacturer's service bulletins that he had online access
to. He logs into an online forum type site where he finds other mechanics that
had the same problem with this particular model and reported their solution.
His keyboard was so covered in grease that you could barely make out the
letters. An hour and twenty minutes later the truck is back in service.

I asked him about the site. As part of the service he is required to report
back what worked for him. He says 'I spend $100 a month for it, but it is
worth ten times that.'

------
pbreit
Not very active: <http://www.reddit.com/r/smallbusiness/>

------
Mz
If you can't find anything (or anything "good"), maybe you could start
something? Then advertise it here to try to jump start it? (I suggest it
because this is an hour old an so far you have one suggestion with the
description "Not very active". I will be happy if other members make me look
foolish and direct you to something awesome or several somethings awesome.)

Peace and best of luck.

